# Drama im Garten



## gabi (28. Mai 2006)

Hi Teichfreunde,

heute hat sich bei uns im Garten ein Drama abgespielt. Mit glücklichem Ende.

Wir sind gerade dabei im Garten einen Brunnen zu bohren. Durch die nassen und kalten Tage musste diese Baustelle länger als geplant ruhen und beim Rasenmähen ist wohl die Abdeckung verrutscht. 

Ich sitze am Teich und suche nach Pflanzen fürs Forumstreffen als ich aus dem Brunnenschacht ein Plätschern höre. Ein Blick hinein zeigte dass er mit 30 cm Wasser gefüllt ist in dem zwei __ Frösche um ihr Leben paddeln. Ich hab sofort alles stehen und liegen gelassen und eine 60-minütige Rettungsaktion eingeleitet. Alle Versuche, die Tiere irgendwie von oben rauszuholen scheiterten. Das Loch ist immerhin 2 m tief. Also haben wir unsere lange Leiter reingestellt und ich bin mit einem Eimer bewaffnet runtergeklettert. Da stand ich dann gummistiefelbewehrt bis zu den Wadeln im Wasser und hab versucht die Zwei zu fangen. Das ging dann aber doch recht zügig und so schwimmen sie jetzt wieder in meinem Teich rum. 

Und da begann schon der zweite Akt. Einer der Geretteten ist ein Teichfroschmännchen der jetzt an seinem angestammten Teich plötzlich einen Widersacher vorfand.

 
Hier hat gerade mal der Gerettete die Oberhand

Da gings rund im Teich bis einer von beiden (der Überlebende aus dem Brunnen) endlich nachgab. 

 
 
Hier wurde sogar ein Grasfroschweibchen attakiert. Übrigens sitzt rechts oben der Verlierer und verhält sich ganz still.


Der scheint auch zutraulicher geworden zu sein (oder ist einfach nur erschöpft). Als ich mir an dem __ Igelkolben zu schaffen machte saß er nur einen halben Meter neben mir auf einem Stein in der Sonne.


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

Hallo Gabi,

*kopfschüttel* Du hast aber verrückte __ Frösche am Teich...
Meine "genießen" das nasse Wetter und machen Krawall wie die verrückten...


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

Servus Gabi

Du bist mit deinen Fröschen nicht allein.

Meine haben Heute auch einen Kampf ausgetragen:

   

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2006)

*Neues von der Frosch-Front*

Hi,

war heute endlich mal wieder am Teich nach den beiden Streithähnen schauen. Die scheinen jetzt das Revier aufgeteilt zu haben. Einer die Sumpfzone im hinteren Bereich des Teichs, der andere die Flachwasserzone vorne. Oder auch Morgensonne/Abendsonne. 

Das Gerangel heute sah recht harmlos aus.


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

klasse aktion... und die bilder wie immer spitze !!! gruss kami


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

@Kami


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

Servus Gabi

Grabe mal wieder ein "altes Thema" hervor, weil dieses gesehene am besten dazu paßt.

War gerade in der Galerie von Hier.

Da frißt ein Frosch einen Fisch  

Habt Ihr schon so etwas beobachtet  , Ich noch nicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## katja (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

hallo helmut!

nein, sowas habe ich auch noch nie gesehen oder gehört! 

aber bei mir könnte sich gern der ein oder andere gefräßige frosch einfinden und so ca. 30 junge goldfische vespern!!!


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Drama im Garten*

Hi,

bei Stefan in Südfrankreich fraßen sich die __ Frösche wohl ab und an gegenseitig.  Hatte er das nicht sogar hier gezeigt?


----------

